# where can I get fake branches?



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

OK need something for snakes to climb on, pref not real due to cleaning. 
Any ideas where from which won't cost loads? Any inspiring ideas?:lol2:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

asm1006 said:


> OK need something for snakes to climb on, pref not real due to cleaning.
> Any ideas where from which won't cost loads? Any inspiring ideas?:lol2:


try deer antlers, i get them from ebay, rock hard, easy to clean, easy to screw into if you want, very easy on the eye and ul have a bit of a frggin deer in ur snake cage, how can u beat that 

ed


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

great idea! Thanks-hubby used to be a gamekeeper too so that should not be too hard. Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## andy159 (Apr 15, 2008)

from a fake tree?:whistling2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

andy159 said:


> from a fake tree?:whistling2:


 PMSL:lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

We can get thick rubber ladders that are ideal for large lizards etc but also great for snakes. The are non porous for easy cleaning and very strong and can be easily screwed to either side of viv or where ever you want them.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

get some branches from the garden. Take the bark off (with a stanley knife?), Dry them in the garage for a month and you have a really nice looking branch easy to clean for nothing.

You can buy wood from petshops but it costs a LOT.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bamboo tubes from B&Q and you can get metal brackets that you screw to the wall, from the building section, to fit them in


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Garden centers now do really thick rubbery bendy wire that would act like jungle vine and look great in vivs..........

edit ............
this stuff


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

brilliant-thanks for all you input which I will be looking into!:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> We can get thick rubber ladders that are ideal for large lizards etc but also great for snakes. The are non porous for easy cleaning and very strong and can be easily screwed to either side of viv or where ever you want them.


could be interested in those:2thumb:


----------

